# Ipod nano 5g, écran étrange (vraiment)



## groudon41 (9 Juin 2013)

Bonjour!


Donc aujourd'hui je viens d'aquérir (en connaissance de cause tous de même) un ipod nano 4g si je ne me trompe pas ( model : A1285 ) bien étrange.
Cela ne gère en rien la musique mais si accessoirement je pouvais aussi lire des vidéos ce serais cool.

En bref, l'écran s'est inversé, donc tous est affiché à l'envers ( comme quand on regarde un texte dans un mirroir) ET à effectué une rotation sur 180°
Non non ceci n'est pas un fake, même si je tour l'ipod a lenvers pour contrer la rotation à 180° il m'affiche MP 83:9 au lieux de 9:38 PM ...

Voyez par vous même...







(Oui il à aussi un problème de strie sur l'écran)
Je souhaiterais donc savoir comment le réparer, ou tous du moins enlever dinversement de l'image qui est particulièrement agaçante même dans une simple utilisation.

Merci


----------



## Lauange (14 Août 2013)

Tu mets les pouces sur chaque extrémité de l'écran et tu tourne. et HOP. Blague classique :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsnTjTUQxI8


----------



## bokeh (18 Août 2013)

Le modèle de groudon n'est pas tactile !
Ça fait penser à un PB vidéo...


----------



## Albert75 (22 Août 2013)

Essai de faire une synchro et de le redémarre


----------

